# Bendy wipers ?



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am sure I saw a post mentioning bendy wipers and had the impression this was new on the block.

Halfords had not heard of them and could not do Bosche ones for me so I left it.

Is there a new type of wiper on the market or are we still with the ordinary ones.

p.s. I am just wondering if we have a member on here called Wendy Piper.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Search for "bendy wipers" on ebay - there are a few.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Puss

I think they are called "Aero" blades... 

they are standard on my car so try goggling for em... Aero

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I am sure I saw a post mentioning bendy wipers and had the impression this was new on the block.


Its ok Puss, you're not going mad, I asked the question a while back, didn't get much of a response though.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-477867.html#477867

Pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks men. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I did a search and a utube vid from someone who has fitted them and said it makes your car look gay.  Got to get some for the car and van ducky. I am not sure how the Spanish will receive Porky with the word PIG on its side nevery mind a a pig with gay wipers. 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

These are they I am sure.

http://www.wipex.co.uk/bendy blades van hgv.htm

I'm getting some for car and van. If there is anywhere or a better make than wipex please advise.

Thanks for the start of a new journey for me, completely smear free and no squeaks apart from the missus now and again.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was quite chuffed to see bendy wipers on my X2/50 when pickinge of years ago, knowing that Volvos had them as standard equipment. 'Cos what Volvo does today the rest of the motor industry follows tomorrow.

The wipers have proved to be very good, being both efficient and quiet.

Pusser are you talking about the Wendy Pipers who used to go out with Rosa Bangles, Hazel Nutt and Holly Bush?


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought some for my Ducato (2004) recently from ebay for £7.99 + pp and they are very good. 

They fit well and have no smears or judder - well worth the money.

I can give details if your interested.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I must have missed something.....my bog standard/ordinary/normal/run of the mill wipers don't smear or squeak they just leave a nice clear screen.
Perhaps I have a special windscreen and didn't know???? :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bendy wipers*

Hi

I have got these bendy wipers - I can't really say if they are better or worse than other types, but they kept the screen clear in December as I travelled to Italy in all that heavy snow.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Pusser are you talking about the Wendy Pipers who used to go out with Rosa Bangles, Hazel Nutt and Holly Bush?


The very same. Matelot choice of the year. Squeak free and passed the smear test, (surprisingly) 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

twinky said:


> I bought some for my Ducato (2004) recently from ebay for £7.99 + pp and they are very good.
> 
> They fit well and have no smears or judder - well worth the money.
> 
> I can give details if your interested.


I have seen them on Ebay but I don't do Ebay but if the details are of make and quality I would be very interested. I can then get them elsie where.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have; this very day; placed an order with a local Bish Bosche company for a set of bendy Bish Boshes wipers for the car and a set for Porky plus one ordinary blade for the rear of car.

I will furnish details, costs and piccys when I get them fitted probably tomorrow.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Today Wednesday is the day you have all been waiting for. It is BENDY WIPER fitting day. At 10:30 I shall arrive at Prestwood Garage so named because the garage was built in Prestwood and they will fit the bendy wipers on my car and armed with this knowledge I will return home and fit Bish Bosche Bendies on Porky.

When I have finished that I will probably have to add another job to do when Porky goes to John Cross for a Health Check in two weeks.

I can feel my excitement throbbing through the keyboard and into the MHF website and can well imagine some members taking time off from work to be one of the first to hear my report WITH Pics. Oh Yes Siree. No expense spared.

I am writing this bit in a whisper just like David Attenborough does...

... _ ...the countdown has begun. Twenty minutes remain until I fire up the car and head the 3 or 4 miles to the collection point. I am going on my own as the missus does not seem to be able to drum up the same hysteria I have managed. It is ....very tense in the Pusser household.

In the distance I can hear the second or third cuckoo of Spring and yes.... A police cars siren screaming out as it goes about its business. The sun is shining brightly but only to the thick cloud cover over Aylesbury where it stops; leaving a grey eerily spooky atmosphere where estate dwellers hurry about their business listening out for the dreaded tap of stilleto shoes behind them as late leavers from key parties and swinger groups hurry to the warmth and safety of their homes. 

Fifteen minutes to go and I have stopped whispering. Check I have mobile and wallet and satnav. Checked. Ooops Car keys. Checked.

The missus has not given me any lists of shopping to do while I am out as I get confused and could quite easily sell the car and then she would have to drive up and get me which is difficult now she has not got a car due to her company taking it back when she retired. How petty.

Well, I am going to stop here because I don't want members to think I prattle on for no reason and I am sure you have better things to do although not much better.

Remember, by midday I should have returned triumphant.YES. (Better than sex this) 8)_


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

"Bon Courage" Puss... 

I hope it buckets down for you on the way home :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Must be Spring!! :roll: 

Can you cope with spring fever at your age Pusser? Steady lad, steady! :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It has been a journey of mixed emotions. I arrived at Prestwood at precisely 10:30 and they put my new bendy wipers on. I was quite startled to find out I already had bendy wipers on anyway.  

But the main excitement was still to come as I needed to retro fit bendies on Porky.

Got home, jumped out the car and lifted the drivers wiper and....... it was also already a bendy one.  

So as there is nothing wrong with Porkies wipers I now have a spare set for when they wear out in two or three years time with present usage.

Some will think this has been a somewhat damp squid exercise but for me it was merely a major disappointment and waste of sodding money.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

twinky said:


> I bought some for my Ducato (2004) recently from ebay for £7.99 + pp and they are very good.
> 
> They fit well and have no smears or judder - well worth the money.
> 
> I can give details if your interested.


Please put the details on as we are Interested.
Mavis


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Boshe Aero bendies x 2 for Fiat X250 and Cit and Pug equivalent cost just under £40 plus vat. I have just done some calculations and it looks like Twinky's Ebay foray is a tad cheaper. 8O


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290263093393

Try this link above - hope it works :roll:.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Can someone please click on the link above for me to see whether it shows links to my ebay details.

I'm a bit concerned that it gives too much detail and will edit it if it does.

Thanks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That link looks fine to me.


----------

